# Webcam Hercules DualPix Exchange compatible mac ?



## gto55 (20 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais prendre cette webcam qui a recu de  bonnes critiques sur lesnumeriques.

Elle est UVC, mais ne dispose pas de pilotes mac.

J'aurais voulu donc savoir si elle fonctionnait bien sur tiger avec les logiciels skype et iChat ?


Merci


----------



## anneee (20 Décembre 2007)

je pense que c'est risqué, j'ai lu sur le site Hercules: 

"CONFIGURATION MINIMUM

Windows® XP SP2 / Vista®
Intel Pentium® III/AMD Athlon® 1.1GHz
256MB RAM
300MB HDD
CD-ROM
Port USB2.0 (recommandé) ou USB1.1"


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2007)

Et même si par hasard, elle fonctionnait avec Skype, via le pilote universel MaCam, par exemple (ce qui, vérification faite n'est pas le cas), elle ne fonctionnerait pas avec iChat qui n'accepte que les webcam Firewire, pas les USB !


----------



## gto55 (21 Décembre 2007)

vous conseillez quelle webcam pour skype à 20/30 euro .


----------



## anneee (21 Décembre 2007)

petite recherche


----------



## gto55 (21 Décembre 2007)

j'ai appelé hercules, ils mont confirmé que la webcam fonctionnait parfaitement sur skype.

Cool pour ceux qu elle intéresse, car tres bien notée sur les numériques.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2007)

gto55 a dit:


> j'ai appelé hercules, ils mont confirmé que la webcam fonctionnait parfaitement sur skype.
> 
> Cool pour ceux qu elle intéresse, car tres bien notée sur les numériques.



Il semble bien que tu n'aies pas lu ce qu'on t'a écrit : Elle fonctionne très bien sur Skype *sur un PC sous windows, mais elle ne fonctionne pas sur un Mac, quel que soit le logiciel !*


----------



## gto55 (22 Décembre 2007)

j'ai appelé le service technique, lis ce que j'écrit ... 

ils ont testé la webcam sur mac et skype, elle fonctionne parfaitement car UVC (ne nécéssite pas de drivers)

Le mail :


> Nous vous remercions pour votre demande. Afin de résoudre le plus vite possible le soucis que vous rencontrez avec votre Dualpix Exchange, nous vous prions de trouver la réponse ci-jointe :
> 
> Compte tenu du fait que ce modèle de webcam ne nécessite pas de pilote, il suffit que vous connectez la webcam sur le port USB de votre Mac pour qu'elle soit détectée.
> 
> Nous avons effectué un test de la webcam avec Skype et nous pouvons vous confirmer qu'elle fonctionne correctement. Avec le logiciel Mercury nous n'avons pas testé la webcam, donc nous n'avons pas la possibilité de vous confirmer son fonctionnement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2007)

Ben t'avais pas écris ça la première fois, et ça contredis ce qu'en dis leur site, maintenant, s'ils te le disent !


----------



## gto55 (28 Décembre 2007)

Elle marche parfaitement sur skype et iChat


----------

